
Particles observed in Antarctica could be evidence of an alternative reality - sebazzz
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg24532770-400-we-may-have-spotted-a-parallel-universe-going-backwards-in-time/
======
chadcmulligan
Original reporting from January

[https://www.sciencealert.com/standard-physics-has-been-
ruled...](https://www.sciencealert.com/standard-physics-has-been-ruled-out-
for-neutrino-like-particles-slipping-through-our-planet)

[https://www.livescience.com/antarctic-neutrino-mystery-
deepe...](https://www.livescience.com/antarctic-neutrino-mystery-deepens.html)

